# Black Friday Special Offers are Live! *Chance to win a Bigfoot LHR15 Mk2)



## Johnnyopolis

Our Black Friday / Cyber Monday Offers are live!

You can grab the following:

10% OFF Storewide Up To £25.00 Orders using code BF10 at checkout*

15% OFF Storewide Over £25.00 Orders using code BF15 at checkout*

On top of this we have *Over £500 worth of prizes to be won! *

£500+ Worth of Prizes:

~ Rupes LHR15ES MK2 Polisher ~
~ The Rag Company Eagle Edgeless Kits ~
~ Detail Factory Brush Packs ~

Each order received during the Black Friday / Cyber Monday Event will be entered into the draw.

Winners will be randomly selected on Tuesday November 27th during our Facebook / Instagram Live Stream!

Ends Midnight 26/11/18

*Excludes items already discounted.


----------



## mikster

The winners announced?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

There has been a ever so slight delay, we were focussing on getting the orders out to you guys and actually lost track of time! We are going to pull them all tomorrow now. 

We will announce on here with order numbers once drawn, if you want to see the live draw it will be on Facebook and Instagram.


----------



## Andyman0

Has the draw taken place? i want to know if it was worth the rollocking i got from the wife for ordering more gear from you guys :doublesho........WAIT!!!!!! it`s always worth a rollocking getting more gear from you guys :detailer::lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Andyman0 said:


> Has the draw taken place? i want to know if it was worth the rollocking i got from the wife for ordering more gear from you guys :doublesho........WAIT!!!!!! it`s always worth a rollocking getting more gear from you guys :detailer::lol:


it was done live on instagram and I believe its also on facebook


----------



## Andyman0

i don`t have either :tumbleweed: just assumed they would be posted on here as was stated, oh well


----------



## macca666

Andyman0 said:


> i don`t have either :tumbleweed: just assumed they would be posted on here as was stated, oh well


Ahmed Sabet won the polisher mate just checked it.


----------



## mikster

Thanx to Clean And Shiny for the giveaway....


----------



## WHIZZER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1920211291433181


----------



## WHIZZER

Towels
A cohen
H dando
C Armour
c bland

Brushes 
R viloma
b luff
M Griffiths
N McGregor 
r armero

Rupes 
a sabet

hope that helps


----------

